# Sighting in a rifle question



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I shot all of my guns yesterday and took my son-in-law along to help. He is a much better shooter than me so I let him do the shots while zeroing in. I would take the last shot and found that I would be off or maybe even more on than he is. If a scope is dead on does the POI move when you have different shooters? I thought it would be the same for whoever shoots it.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

The first thing you need to determine if you haven't already is when he shot were they are grouping together? If not you have issues and need to dig into it. If it was grouping and you shot off if could be you. How far off was it?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

One of you could be flinching a little. 
Were you shooting off a bench in a vise?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Each of you would have to shoot a couple times to really see what's going on. Anticipating the shot and the associated flinch will give you "fliers" quick.


----------



## blufire42 (Oct 28, 2015)

If there is any scope shadow that will affect the shot placement as well.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

agreed with above. if the gun/scope is on it doesn't matter who is shooting it.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

It is all in your individual "cheek weld" the way and placement of your head to the gun as well as the way you hold the weapon and all the reactions to it, no one pulls the trigger the same either.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

We were using a Caldwell Gun Rest. He may shoot under an inch and I would shoot an inch over at 50 yards. Could have been a slight jerk from either of us. Was shooting 308 180's. All shots were around dead center and off no more than one inch, maybe less. What does a bullet like that do at 25 yards, rise or fall? Most of my shots in the swamp are less than 50 yards.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah that's just the difference in 2 shooters. I would really suggest using a smaller gr bullet especially that close. Those 180s are gonna have a hard time expanding that close, 150gr would be a lot better. Easier on the shoulder too.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

So a smaller grain bullet is more deadly at short distances? I didn't realize that. Just wanted to knock them down and not get up. Don't want them to run in the swamp. I was thinking a 180 would do a better job, but I learned something that I didn't know. Thanks for the info.

I wonder if the POI on 150 will be about the same at 50 as the 180. Don't want to have to zero it again.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

It's a lot harder for the 180 to expand compared to a 140-150 on our deer. You'll definitely have to resight it in if you swapped.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

One persons zero is not another's. It will be close, but not dead on. Your cheek/stock weld will be different as well as your eyesight and fundamentals. If it's going to be a rifle that you shoot with, you should be the one making the zero regardless of who the better shot is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*If all of your shots are 50 yes and under--*

If you zero at 50 yards with 180's I doubt if 150's will be more than an inch off--far better than I can hold in hunting conditions. Shooting in bean fields is a different matter. I like 165 gr Noslers in .30-06 and .308 but that is from a far piece back.

I'd definitely re-zero just in case. I doubt seriously if I can keep 3 shots in a 6" circle at 50 yards off hand these days. I can easily keep 12 ga slugs in 6" offhand with the Ghost Ring peep on my shotgun, though.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

sniperpeeps said:


> One persons zero is not another's. It will be close, but not dead on. Your cheek/stock weld will be different as well as your eyesight and fundamentals. If it's going to be a rifle that you shoot with, you should be the one making the zero regardless of who the better shot is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never knew this until the past few years when my wife started hunting with me. I'd sight her gun in dead on for me, then she would shoot and her shots would be high and left everytime, I swore up and down that she was "pulling" the shots (consistently) very true, whomever is shooting the gun needs to sight in it .


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Good answer Sniperpeeps, no 2 people gonna be the exact same.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Something I learned the other day...a fellow PFF'r was over shooting and sighting in a 17 HMR. We both shot, and he put 3 cutting each other. I shot and it was 6 inches high with the same grouping... Scratched our heads but figured out, I rested the barrel on the brace we were using and he rested the stock. I have never noticed this issue w/ big bore rifles though? I reckon it was just the 17 HMR but never noticed this issue w/ my 17 HMR/WSM...


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Jason said:


> Something I learned the other day...a fellow PFF'r was over shooting and sighting in a 17 HMR. We both shot, and he put 3 cutting each other. I shot and it was 6 inches high with the same grouping... Scratched our heads but figured out, I rested the barrel on the brace we were using and he rested the stock. I have never noticed this issue w/ big bore rifles though? I reckon it was just the 17 HMR but never noticed this issue w/ my 17 HMR/WSM...




Never rest the barrel on anything when firing. It can throw your round off. Messes with the barrel harmonics. Always rest on the stock.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

billyb said:


> We were using a Caldwell Gun Rest. He may shoot under an inch and I would shoot an inch over at 50 yards. Could have been a slight jerk from either of us. Was shooting 308 180's. All shots were around dead center and off no more than one inch, maybe less. What does a bullet like that do at 25 yards, rise or fall? Most of my shots in the swamp are less than 50 yards.


Interesting discussion. The general consensus from gun enthusiasts is that a properly sighted in rifle is going to be accurate for any shooter that picks it up. We are talking hunting accuracy, not precision match accuracy. Being an inch off from your hunting partner is normal assuming you both can group 3 shots in your respective difference.

If you can, try to sight in at 100yds (1" high) and you should be fairly confident with any shot 150yds or less. I wouldn't have confidence at 100yds with a rifle sighted in at 50yds. 

I've always shot a rifle like I shoot a shotgun with the left hand under the stock. I'm trying to get away from that and shoot with the stock supported by a bag (or folded towel on edge of blind) and my left hand not touching the rifle at all. My consistency has gone way up doing that.


----------



## HarleyMan (Nov 5, 2015)

Do you clean your weapon after shooting it? A clean bore, fresh oil and a cold barrel, the first round will always be off. I would be inch high and to the right. Also how long did you wait between shots while sighting in? A hot barrel can have a effect if you do not wait between rounds. One last of my two cents, ammo today unless it is matched can be off in different directions, I always loaded my own and after cleaning the weapon due to the days hunt I would torch off a round and go hunting the next day (outside I lived in the country). If I had the time I would clean the weapon at the range and fire it and was ready to go on the next hunt if it was in a few days, if not I would oil the bore. Good luck


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I always try and take the human factor out to begin with. I do that by securing the rifle (50 yards) in a vice or sled with a heavy weight and strap, so you really just need to pull the trigger once on target
Very little human assist. 

I always open the bolt or action between shots to allow the barrel to cool.

Then have the person using the rifle shoot it at 50 with a good rest and see where it is hitting.




Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Had my son in-law check and adjust mine one time and after missing a deer I put it on paper and was 11 inch's off. Confirmed this by shooting his gun too. He also sighted my fathers gun and same result. He just has a different anchor point. In my case I was out of town and couldn't check my zero from the previous year. Shoot your own, even if your not the best shot, if you're grouping within a few inch's you'll get your deer.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> I always try and take the human factor out to begin with. I do that by securing the rifle (50 yards) in a vice or sled with a heavy weight and strap, so you really just need to pull the trigger once on target
> Very little human assist.
> 
> I always open the bolt or action between shots to allow the barrel to cool.
> ...


A wise man once posted that.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

